# Armenian BEORIJCH



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for this. Has anyone tried something 'different' with this?


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

Pardone me, is it the other way to spell "borsht"? 

C


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

No - that is Russian!! - this is an Armenian dish - it comes up if you google it but I just wondered if there was a variation on this recipe and in what ways I could use it for my vegetarian customers


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is this more like "bourek"- the meat or potato/veggie filled pies with phyllo-type crusts?


----------



## greeno (Jan 29, 2013)

This thread seems to have died sometime ago but just in case. This is an Armenian nut and bean dish. It's vegetarian and delicious. There's a decent version in Rose Elliot's "The Bean Book"


----------

